# Where can I get a fatty piston



## northern greenhorn

Just read the post on the fried potato stuffed fatty, and want to know where can I get a fatty piston, or is it something I can make?


----------



## DanMcG

here ya go Northern Greenhorn, enjoy;
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=piston


----------



## bluefrog

You can also buy a jerky gun, or cake decorator gun and leave the nozzle off so that you have what amounts to an inch and a half or so cylinder with a pusher simalar to a caulking gun.

Scott


----------



## davidmcg

Cowgirl has the entire build process on her blog page;

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/index.html


----------



## northern greenhorn

Thank you for the advice, I think I'll make one from the pvc


----------



## etcher1

I had seen cowgirl post on the piston, here's another thought.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85878


----------



## violator

Now I'm thinkin' 'bout making one of those. That'll be handy.


----------



## cowgirl

They are easy to make. I made mine out of schedule 40 pvc. ( use potable water grade pvc).
The outter tube is 2 inches in diameter and 8 inches long.
The smaller (piston) tube is 1 inch in diameter and 11 inches long.

I glued a 1 1/4 inch cap on one end to fit my the palm of my hand and cut a plastic disc for the "plunger" end. 

You could use any size of pvc you like. :)


----------



## cowgirl

It's fun to use. :)


----------



## scarbelly

And it works good too - I know cause I got one in a trade with her -


----------



## mballi3011

I was going to say if you can get cowgirl to make a exchange with you. She has made a few of them and they really don't look that hard just go the homeless depot or lowe's and get the parts is pieces and then glue it together and you will be in there.


----------



## northern greenhorn

Where do I get the plastic disc from ?


----------



## cowgirl

I had the plastic on hand from another project. You might look at cutting boards or backsplash material. 
Some people just use another pvc cap. They aren't tight though, as in a tight fit inside of the 2" pipe, so I think not all of the filling gets pushed out evenly.


----------



## drakin

I had ended up using a end plug that was with all the other pvc stuff...from menards...it looks like a thin piece of plastic to plug the 2" pipe( I had to sand down to make fit inside)...it did glue allright though.. good luck


----------



## grillinski

Hi All, I just found this post while surfing the net.  

I came up with the idea for a fattie piston a little over a year ago now and then posted it on the BBQ Brethren site, it is really fun to come across discussion else where!

Fattie pistons are easy to make and I would encourage anyone to do so, but if you want to purchase a fattie piston with out having to go through the trouble of making one, I sell them on my site for $10 to your door.

All the money from the purchase of fattie pistons on my site is donated to a local youth outreach program.  You can read more about it and buy Fattie Pistons here:  www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com

Also I just started a Face Book fan page, so if you like fattie pistons, just do a search on FB for "fattie pistons" and click like!

Thanks!!
~~Grillinski


----------



## crawdaddy

I've been reading as many posts as I can over the past few days about the fatttie piston.  I bought my 2" pvc pipe yesterday and found that my 'oil-o-pump' was the perfect size to use as a plunger.  I've yet to cut the pipe and use the piston but I think it will work.
	

		
			
		

		
	












I just have to secure the top of the pump to the body so it doesn't come off.  All that being said, I'll probably get one from grillinski for the cause...


----------



## chainsaw

Mine is homade from leftover PVC and a toilet brush handle...


----------



## garyt

Wooden handle would have been enough info


----------



## wildflower

Wooden handle would have been enough info
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











   Your right, enough said!!


----------



## pandemonium

haha that just ruined the whole thread lol gross


----------



## ak1

I hope he washed it


----------



## chainsaw

It was brand new-honestly you people!


----------



## ak1

Is that why you had the plastic on the end


----------



## chainsaw

That would be a Big fattie!


----------



## meatinc

Cowgirl has led me to the light but I had the same questions that I see here - how do I make one?  Anyway - here's a link to the one I made with a bill of materials so you can make one too!

Completely inspired by Cowgirl!!!!

http://meatinc.blogspot.com/2010/06/fatty-piston-bbq-tool.html

De Profundis


----------



## cowgirl

Great looking piston Meatinc!  Nice looking blog too.


----------



## ballagh

The flat piece of 2' plastic you are looking for is called a plug.  It is a thin pice of plastic that is rimmed and glues into the PVC.  it is the same diamater as the outside thickness of the pipe but fits inside, so you will need to trim the outer flange down a bit sp you just have the inside diamater left.  very smart idea, I love it.


----------



## cowgirl

Sounds like that would work!  I just used some plastic material I had on hand and cut it out with my drill press and a hole bit..then sanded the edges to fit tight.

They are easy to put together, and fun to use!


----------



## meatinc

Thanks for the comments Cowgirl - you're blog is GREAT - my favorite is the pics of your boots!


----------



## cowgirl

meatinc said:


> Thanks for the comments Cowgirl - you're blog is GREAT - my favorite is the pics of your boots!


LOL.... I hoped not many people would see that pic. lol   Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I appreciate you checking out my blog!


----------



## Bearcarver

Cowgirl,

I think it should be mentioned that the "Fatty Piston" is also a handy thing to keep around your smoker, for when the hordes of hungry people around your smoker get out-a-hand!

Bear


----------



## cowgirl

Hahaha.... Bear!!  I wish I would have thought of that! Thanks.


----------



## landp

Oh crap


----------

